# I am Wheyman and I am moving to Worcester



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been around on here for a while, but mainly to Plug Pro-10.com and answer questions. This year I am getting back into training hard after two very busy years setting up Pro-10. Part of this is me moving to Worcester and getting an indoor gym.

Is anyone else here from Worcester and where do you train ? Any reccomendations as I still want to join a gym to motivate myself.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been around on here for a while, but mainly to Plug Pro-10.com and answer questions. This year I am getting back into training hard after two very busy years setting up Pro-10. Part of this is me moving to Worcester and getting an indoor gym.
> 
> Is anyone else here from Worcester and where do you train ? Any reccomendations as I still want to join a gym to motivate myself.


Google says pro fitness worcester.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i never tried any of the gyms when i lived there. Used to use the Uni gym which was sh1t. I like Worcester but glad I don't live there any more. nice for a day out!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i never tried any of the gyms when i lived there. Used to use the Uni gym which was sh1t. I like Worcester but glad I don't live there any more. nice for a day out!


Im moving from the middle of nowhere so quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I moved to the middle of nowhere woohoo much prefer it!

Loads of good restaurants etc there and its nice enough to wonder around.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Gud luck m8t


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Gud luck m8t


cheers


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I imagined you saying this at an alcoholics anonymous-type meeting! welcome.. sort of..


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Im moving from the middle of nowhere so quite looking forward to it.


Not worth looking at a power rack or something then? Sure you could whip one up in the warehouse for lunch time :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> I imagined you saying this at an alcoholics anonymous-type meeting! welcome.. sort of..


ha true


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

clarky81 said:


> Welcome


to your world?

hes been here longer than u lol


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Uriel said:


> to your world?
> 
> hes been here longer than u lol


A know mate a was lmfao when a noticed


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

are you taking your protien plantation?


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome bud


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

good morning and welcome friend :thumb:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Few gyms in worcester m8 but best for bodybuilding is city gym, saying that tho guy who owns that gym has just started doing out another one in town centre so might be worth a look......... Hoping he's gonna make it so membership covers both.


----------



## Sparton (Oct 14, 2011)

Its an extra £10 a month I think to use the fitness factory, your probably in Worcester by now but city gym is best for bodybuilding I been training there for 6 months now and I have improved a lot from my old gym (harpers)


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Love how people are saying welcome lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome mate :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha cheers guys, fully moved to worcester but still looking for a Gym, Anyone use Fit4Free?

Not looked round it yet but just dwon the road and I am looking for a gym for Cardio as have a weight room at home.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> Ha cheers guys, fully moved to worcester but still looking for a Gym, Anyone use Fit4Free?
> 
> Not looked round it yet but just dwon the road and I am looking for a gym for Cardio as have a weight room at home.


That's backwards haha, usually people kit a runner at home and hit gym for weights


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi wheyman welcome to ukm, sorry you had to move to Worcester, if your looking for a lovely whey protein isolate for a 'good time' check out the board sponsors.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol Welcome 5,000 posts ago dude. :wink:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheers guys,

I have joined fit for free as its close to home, but the free weights are pants but hey ho.

Anyone from Worcester .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I am Sparta

Thats all


----------

